# best BROWNIES & SanGRIA recipes!



## irinam (May 2, 2006)

I know the 2 don't go together...but I came across 2 wonderful recipes for each of them the other day, and they both came out fantastic.

The sangria was soo good, I wanted to drink the whole pitcher myself!

Here are the links to each, if anyone is interested..I've made brownies tons of times before, but this time they came out amazing...

Brownies: http://www.cookscentral.com/recipe.asp?res=131

sangria: http://www.cookscentral.com/recipe.asp?res=226


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I bought a bottle of Kahlua (sp?) once and taped to the side of the bottle was a little booklet with some recipies including Kahlua Fudge Brownies. You want to talk about good brownies? With these you'd think you died and went to heaven. I made some on Sunday - these things never get old.

Jock


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

That's perhaps the cruellest post in a while... show us the goods!


----------



## mrs.butterworth (Jun 3, 2006)

From the Kahlua website:

1/2 cup butter
3 ounces unsweetened baking chocolate
1 1/2 cup sugar
3 eggs
1 1/2 cup all purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup Kahlúa[emoji]174[/emoji]

Heat oven to 350° F (180° C)
Grease an 8 X 8 inch cake pan.
Mix together the flour, baking powder, and salt, and set aside.
In a saucepan over low heat, melt the butter and chocolate, stirring frequently until smooth.
Remove the saucepan from heat, and let cool.
Beat eggs and sugar until light. Mix in cooled chocolate mixture and Kahlúa[emoji]174[/emoji] flour mixture. Spread in the cake pan and bake for 40 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the middle comes out clean.
Cool slightly, then brush the top with about 1-2 tablespoons of Kahlúa[emoji]174[/emoji].
Cut into squares.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Wow..that just sounds toooo rich and decadent. You sure this wont go straight to my hips?

Thanks for the recipe. Looks like a killer. 

bigwheel


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

And will you share?
I definately need a Brownie fix!!!
Lyne


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you, thank you, thank you...
I'm off to the store toget supplies, then a brownie and Kahlua party, definately!
YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lyne


----------

